# Engine Noise FSI, Please Help!



## Icecrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey guys ive had this ticking noise coming from my engine for quiet a while now.. Its a 08 mkv FSI with 40k on it with a P-flo and a nuespeed software flash.. Its actually the same exact ticking noise thats coming from the mkv in this video.. After warm up during idle you can hear it.. As soon as you press the gas or drive the sound will go away.. Its only heard during idle.. It sounds like its coming from the firewall area near the headers towards the passenger side.. I cant seem to figure out what this is.. Heres the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VzeEoY1TTY

IF anyone knows the fix or solution to this I would really appreaciate it.. thank you


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd love to know too. Mine has the same sound when warmed up.

It's not low on oil or anything. Sounds almost like it could be an exhaust leak so I was hoping it would go away after I replaced my turbo and bolted everything back up but it didn't. 

Any ideas for us??


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Don't all FSI motors sound like that? What weight oil are you using, and how many miles has it been since your last oil change?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I know the ticking sound in the beginning is the injectors and is normal, but it gets louder and is not the injectors. It sounds totally different. 

Always used either full synthetic castrol 5-40 (whatever the vw spec one is) or mobile 1 0-40. It will do it immediately after an oil change once it gets to op temp.


----------



## BTiA8 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have very similar sounds coming from my B6. I just change the cam follower every 10k to ensure it doesn't terrorize my HPFP. Sounds rather normal but I would definitely check your cam follower.


----------



## Icecrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## xatnys360 (Apr 4, 2012)

You have a BSH PCV block-off plate - installing that part often causes the rear PCV check valve to click. It is a well documented issue and there is a link to the fix in your other thread on the other forum.

The first tick we hear in your video is the fuel injectors - we're all used to that. The "problem" noise is coming from the rear of the engine bay; if you put your ear to the air filter, it will sound something like a rock bouncing around inside the intake pipe or something. When you give the car gas, the noise should immediately stop - it is only present at idle.

Fix it or don't - it's an annoyance, but it isn't mechanically problematic.


----------



## Icecrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input.. The car in the video isn't actually my car.. Although I have the same exact sound coming from mine.. I currently do not have the bsh block off plate even though I had it on a a year ago.. It felt like I was loosing boost so i took it off and and my car felt a lot better with the revised pcv on it.. Just wanted to clear things up.. It probably did cause that when I had the block off plate on for a few days.. I'm not sure..


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I busted out the check valve in the vent tube the first week I had the plate on. That sound is different than this one. It's def not that or the injectors.


----------



## Icecrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Ya definitely.. I'm not sure what it is really.. No one seems to be able to figure it out, I went to three shops locally and got different responses from all of them.. No codes or faults showing up either


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

What kinds of things did the shops tell you?

I'm going to revisit the exhaust leak idea although I don't think it is one. 

I can't imagine would could make that sound. 

It is really freakin loud.


----------



## Icecrown (Dec 21, 2010)

The shops said it could be an exhaust leak.. Which to me is unlikely everything is stock.. I changed my cam follower about 20k miles ago when I had 20 known the car.. Now I have 40k.. I just took it to the dealer.. There taking a look at it, there's also a recall on the intake manifold motor flap, they were gonna replace that as well.. Well see I'm not sure what's going on..


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Please post back with what they come up with and good luck!


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Have the same noise and was thinking on this:
liqui moly hydro strobel
Anyone?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I really don't think it's an oil issue. It's like something is loose or slopping around like a chain possibly. Bad tensioner?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Any news from the dealer?


----------



## Icecrown (Dec 21, 2010)

Dealer said they can't "mimic" the sound while the sound is absolutely present during idle.. I had the tech take a listen with me he said he can't hear anything or that it's normal because my engine cover is off... It's really frustrating that no one knows where or what this sound is coming from... Don't know what else to do..


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn them. I love to take the engine cover off of another one there to compare. 

I have been considering modifying my stock over to try to quiet it down a bit but then I would be hiding my pretty red coils and bsh block off plate!


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone who is running no engine cover NOT have this sound when fully heated up?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a video I made this morning of my car making this sound. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jxcm1DqUBs4

Here is the sound from inside the car. 

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://youtu.be/4AZ0s1imkVU

If those links don't work for some reason, my YouTube user name is mharradine57


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

I think your engine sounds just fine. have you scanned it for any codes yet. If it was a Knocking issue i would think a code would pop up for those, but i could be wrong.


----------



## xJOKERx (Apr 8, 2009)

Sounds normal to me. My 08 FSI has always had that same audible click when it's running. I always just thought it was the injectors cycling through, or the HPFP working.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I've scanned it. No codes. I guess I'll just accept that it's supposed to be ridiculously loud or see if putting the cover back on helps. 

It's just weird that it is this loud only when at full op temp. I would think that when the oil warms up it would get more quiet, not louder. It's not the clicking sound but that lower frequency sound that bothers me.


----------



## TerribleOne86X (Aug 13, 2005)

I had the same problem, 08 FSi, ended up with a broken rocker. Yeah... My dealer is pretty good about stuff- they called vwoa and VW sent over a new valve train and covered the cost to fix it. My car ran fine, it started ticking and knocking louder than usual and after an oil change it still was super loud I took it back and told them it wasn't right. That's what they found.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

This makes the most sense. The sound does seem like its coming from under the valve cover. 

My god, if this ends up bring the problem in going to buy you a fruit basket. 

Can you reuse the valve cover gasket?


----------



## TerribleOne86X (Aug 13, 2005)

Haha sure, yeah mine sounded just like the injector tick only it was much louder and had this underpaying knock. VW said it was a super rare freak problem. I'm not sure how to fix it personally, it might be worth contacting VWoA


----------



## TerribleOne86X (Aug 13, 2005)

- I was out of warranty at the time and VW still foot the bill for everything, I didn't even get a receipt


----------



## Hecktür (Jul 14, 2011)

I never had a tick until 5000 miles ago, I'm at 68000 now and everytime I start the engine it ticks until it gets to operating temperature. Is this normal?

Sent from my Bed using your Mom


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hecktür said:


> I never had a tick until 5000 miles ago, I'm at 68000 now and everytime I start the engine it ticks until it gets to operating temperature. Is this normal?
> 
> Sent from my Bed using your Mom


This is the opposite of what we are experiencing. Yours sounds like it might be a lifter that isn't getting oil as fast as it should.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

My problem is solved. I replaced the cam tensioner and chain this morning/afternoon. I let it heat up to op temp and the car is sooo much quieter. That horrible sound is gone. 

Thanks everyone for your help. You can get the parts for $100 and the special tools for about the same. Beats the $1000+ that the dealer quoted me.


----------



## carfanguy (Aug 12, 2005)

xatnys360 said:


> You have a BSH PCV block-off plate - installing that part often causes the rear PCV check valve to click. It is a well documented issue and there is a link to the fix in your other thread on the other forum.


 My engine sounds the same as this and I dint have a BSH pcv block thing. This just sounds like what every fsi engine sounds like....almost like a diesel.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

This noise has nothing to do with the bsh plate. That sound is more of a putting sound. I still had this sound after removing the check valve in my rear breather tune. My engine sounds completely different after replacing my cam chain and tensioner. That was the problem no question. 

It is NOT the injectors in this case. I will post a new video so you can compare the before and after sounds.


----------



## A3Performance (Jul 22, 2006)

All FSI engines sound like that, I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Updated video after replacing chain and tensioner. Clear difference there compared to the first two videos I posted in the thread. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=At-13_7dAw0


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

any chance you can post part numbers, and source for the tool? thanks. at 222,000 miles, I think I'd better do this soon....


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

The chain is 06D109229B and the tensioner is 06F109217A. There is a hard gasket that I just reused and you will probably want to replace the valve cover gasket since the cover has to come off. 

I bought the two tools from another member but let me see what the company is called and ill post back with the info. 

If be happy to guide anyone through the process. It is not a difficult job.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks.


----------



## Fahrvernugen (Sep 23, 2002)

Interesting...

...ive been noticing my FSI being louder the last few years, and i ended up concluding that it was probably a downpipe leak, since it had already cracked once (i took it to a machine shop for some welding work). But it seems this is more likely the problem u guys are having. Besides, im a tick below 75k miles, so im just in the edge of needing a timing belt replacement...

...now im getting nervous lol


----------



## golfballer78 (Apr 25, 2010)

From what i understand, the injectors are noisier on these motors because they share the same direct injection/ high pressure fuel system (like 100 bar) as the VW diesel models. My GLI also kinda sounds like a TDI at idle, as for a louder noise, maybe that vaccum pump on the side of the head is leaking & you could hear it more?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry I forgot to post back the tools I used. The company is called AST and you need the camshaft locking tool T10252 and the camshaft adjuster socket Vw 5220. 

I have a couple of other videos on my YouTube channel that show how loud my motor was before I did this job. Sounds so nice now. 

Let me know if anyone has questions on doing this.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

Tutti57 said:


> Sorry I forgot to post back the tools I used. The company is called AST and you need the camshaft locking tool T10252 and the camshaft adjuster socket Vw 5220.
> 
> I have a couple of other videos on my YouTube channel that show how loud my motor was before I did this job. Sounds so nice now.
> 
> Let me know if anyone has questions on doing this.


thanks again. My very early paper Bentley service manual (early 2006) has zilch on cam chain replacement. is there any reference anywhere that can guide me through this?


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

iGen3 said:


> thanks again. My very early paper Bentley service manual (early 2006) has zilch on cam chain replacement. is there any reference anywhere that can guide me through this?


found this: http://volkswagen.workshop-manuals.com/golf-mk5/index.php?id=5393

is that any different from Bentley


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Do you really have to pull the intake manifold off to do this? It seems everything is exposed pretty well with just the vacuum pump cover and the valve cover off..

Every FSI I have heard has this same diesely noise..mine is a bit louder after installing a 3" downpipe and BSH intake.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

big_c02 said:


> Do you really have to pull the intake manifold off to do this? It seems everything is exposed pretty well with just the vacuum pump cover and the valve cover off..
> 
> Every FSI I have heard has this same diesely noise..mine is a bit louder after installing a 3" downpipe and BSH intake.


they mean intake-- i.e. stock engine cover + air filter.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Remove intake, remove hpfp, remove valve cover, remove battery (optional), remove cam adjuster cover, use the special tool on the intake cam to turn the cams so that you can fit the cam locking tool on. Put the locking tool on. Compress the cam chain tensioner and put something through the hole on the tensioner to lock it down. Use the special tool on the end of the intake cam and remove the tensioner bolts to remove the chain and tensioner. 

Reverse order to install.


----------



## Mario_R20 (May 6, 2014)

Icecrown said:


> Hey guys ive had this ticking noise coming from my engine for quiet a while now.. Its a 08 mkv FSI with 40k on it with a P-flo and a nuespeed software flash.. Its actually the same exact ticking noise thats coming from the mkv in this video.. After warm up during idle you can hear it.. As soon as you press the gas or drive the sound will go away.. Its only heard during idle.. It sounds like its coming from the firewall area near the headers towards the passenger side.. I cant seem to figure out what this is.. Heres the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VzeEoY1TTY
> 
> IF anyone knows the fix or solution to this I would really appreaciate it.. thank you


Sorry for reviving such an old thread.

But i would love to hear if @Icecrown every sorted this ticking noise? 
I'm having the same exact noise that's posted in the first post.

Would really appreciate any reply

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mario_R20 (May 6, 2014)

Anyone please?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MightyDSM (Apr 16, 2006)

Mario_R20 said:


> Anyone please?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



This should fix it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7013321-A-quick-D-I-Y-Cam-Chain-and-Tensioner-*BPY-engines


----------



## 95wht6spd (Jun 20, 2014)

I couldn't hear a difference between the before and after video. Mine has that loud ticking, but it sounds like his after video, and I can see it coming from the belt tensioner going back and forth.


----------

